# Nacktschneckenlaich?



## inge50 (28. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

habe die Tage zwei merkwürdige Gebilde entdeckt.

Wir haben noch in einem Mörtelkübel Verlegesand. Damit dieser vor dem Regen etwas geschützt ist, stülpten wir einen leeren Kübel obendrauf.

Als ich den oberen jetzt entfernte, sah ich diesen Laich. Wenn es denn welcher ist?

    

Oder für was haltet ihr das?
Es ist durchsichtig und glibberig.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo Inge!

Hab mich gerade mal über __ Nacktschnecken informiert:

Die Eier sollen weiß gefärbt sein und einen Durchmesser von 3 - 4 mm haben.

Die von Dir abgelichteten sind jedoch durchsichtig - also wohl keine Nacktschnecken-Gelege.

P.S.: Laich gibt es nur im Wasser.


----------



## wmt (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Ich bin neulich morgens direkt vor der Haustür auf dieses Liebespaar gestoßen, mitten drin ein beachtlicher weißer Klumpen.


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das sind mit Sicherheit keine Eier... Du hast "die Armen" beim S.x geblitzdings. 

Die Eier sehen denen von Inge schon seeehr ähnlich. 
Schaff Dir ein paar Weinbergschnecken an, Inge. Die sollen manchmal die Gelege verputzen.


----------



## sigfra (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Schaff Dir ein paar Weinbergschnecken an, Inge. Die sollen manchmal die Gelege verputzen.





Hallo zusammen...


oder ganz einfach Enten...  .... für die sind die Eier auch ein Leckerli...

... und die vernichten so ganz nebenbei auch die Eierleger....


----------



## inge50 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo,

@ Dodi, ich hab ja auch schon gegoogelt, aber solche Gebilde nicht gefunden, darum die Vermutung, das es Schneckenlaich, nein Eier sind. 

@ Annett, Weinbergschnecken, gute Idee. Wo bekomme ich die her? Im Zoofachladen vielleicht?
Aber bestimmt nicht um diese Jahreszeit, wohl eher im Frühjahr. 

Ich werde es mal weiter beobachten, im Fass hab ich es ja einigermaßen unter Kontrolle.

@ Frank, gute Idee, ich leih mir einfach deine aus  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo Inge,

die Weinis stehen nach meinem Wissen unter Schutz.
Ein Verbringen ist also verboten. Sie mögen warme und eher trockene Plätzchen, wie z.B. Weinberge. 

Zum Glück haben wir hier einige auf dem Grundstück - bin ganz dankbar dafür.
Heute habe ich mind. zwei Weinis in meinem Tomatenzelt gesichtet. Sie haben selbst dort Bleiberecht - im Gegensatz zu den roten Spaniern.
Ich denke, Euer eher nasses Wetter ist auf Dauer nix für sie. 
Die __ Enten wären eine bessere Lösung - nur meist sind die Gärten auf Dauer zu klein für sie. :?


----------



## zaphod (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo Inge, 

das sind wahrscheinlich Eier vom "Weichtier des Jahres 2005", dem Tigerschnegel.

Ebenso wie Weinbergschnecken keine Schädlinge!


----------



## inge50 (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo,

@ Annett, du hast Recht, die Weinis stehen unter Naturschutz.
__ Enten kommen wirklich nicht in Frage, dafür ist der Garten zu klein.

@ Klaas, die Eier des Tigerschnegels sehen tatsächlich so aus, wie die Gebilde die ich gefunden hab.
Nur __ Tigerschnegel hab ich hier bei uns noch nicht gesehen, immer nur die dicken roten.

Schonmal vielen Dank.

Ich werde die Sache weiter beobachten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## zaphod (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur __ Tigerschnegel hab ich hier bei uns noch nicht gesehen, immer nur die dicken roten.


Hehe, vielleicht liegts daran:
Tigerschnegel = *vorwiegend nachtaktiv*


----------



## Kolja (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo,

gestern beim Graben habe ich dies gefunden. Ich denke, das sind dann Nacktschneckeneier, wie ihr sie beschrieben habt.  Die Schnecke habe ich auch noch gesehen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich sie beim Ablegen gestört.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo Andrea,

exakt. Das sind Nacktschneckeneier. Habe die auch in meinem Garten gefunden und gleich "entsorgt".


----------



## Buratino (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo,
kann mich Klaas nur anschließen, habe bei mir regelmäßig
Gelege vom Tigerschlegel. Sie suchen sich trockene ruhige Ecken in 
meinen Filterkammern um Freude zu haben. In der Nacht gehen sie auf
Wanderschaft und suchen mit Vorliebe heruntergefallenes Koifutter. Man kann nur stauen wo sie überall eine Lücke finden und aus den kleinsten Ritzen das Futter holen. Ich bin dankbar dafür.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## inge50 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo,

es waren wirklich Nacktschneckeneier, aber welche  

Hab sie mir heute mal mit einem Vergrößerungsglas betrachtet. Zum ablichten sind sie noch zu winzig. 
Aber schon ganz schön schnell, die kleinen Dinger. Sie sind hell und es sieht aus, als hätten sie hinten schmale dunkle Streifen.

Vielleicht ist es ja der __ Tigerschnegel.

Ich find es nur komisch, das die Schnecke ihre Eier in den Sand gelegt hat.
Man liest ja auch manchmal, das man Sand als Schneckensperre streuen soll.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Buratino (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nacktschneckenlaich?*

Hallo Inge,
anbei noch ein ganz aktuelles Bild von einem Gelege.
Haben sich in einer meiner Filterkammern ein warmes Plätzchen gesucht. 
Wünsch dir noch viel Spaß beim Beobachten!!! 
 Gruß Andreas


----------

